# John Johnson - Editor-in-Chief - Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity



## Secrets (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a Ph.D. in Neuroscience and am 70 years old now. I am semi-retired, and am still active, part time, in various projects. I have published numerous scientific books (three in 2014, one in 2015, and one due in 2017), along with dozens of scientific articles on biomedical research topics as well as imaging technology. I was Editor-in-Chief of two medical/scientific journals for 20 years. I hold several patents, including one on high resolution image analysis. I've been affiliated with NASA, The National Institutes of Health, The Johns Hopkins University, Stanford Research Institute, The University of California at Berkeley, and am Managing Editor of a Neuroscience book series called Neuroscience-Net, published by Elsevier (Denmark), as well as being the Editor-in-Chief of Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity. I have been involved in audio and video for 50 years, having built radio transmitters, amplifiers, turntables, and speakers from scratch. I am currently President of the consulting firm Scientific Design and Information, Inc., which is based in Redwood City, California. I was the founder of the Northern California Audio Video Association, which is now called The San Francisco Audiophile Society. My hobbies include landscape photography and playing piano and drums, all of which are electronic with software in a computer to generate the sound rather than the drum module or piano's own sound generator. The computer has an Intel i7 5960X processor running at 4.3 GHz, 64 GB of DDR4 RAM, a GTX-980 video card, and a 2 TB Mushkin SSD on a PC card that has a read/write speed of 2 GB/sec. So, I don't have much latency, as this computer is lightning speed. I prefer the instruments' built in sound generation rather than the software in the computer. Either way, the signal goes to a $120,000 hifi audio system, so it all sounds pretty good. That is one advantage of being 70 years old. I've saved enough money over the years to purchase whatever I want.


----------



## tack (Nov 25, 2015)

Welcome to VI-Control, John.

What do you find yourself playing most on the piano?


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Nov 25, 2015)

Howdy John, I am also a Ph.D., History, but 10 years behind you. I am semi-retired now and wanted to create "noise" for historic themes. I am also assuming there is a lot of us on this site in our golden years. 

Cheers
CRRivera
Ohio State
Columbus State


----------



## Secrets (Nov 27, 2015)

I play classical piano and jazz drums. The arthritis in my fingers makes it more difficult to play, but the finger excercise makes the pain less. I am finding that the VI software is very complicated and none of the three packages I purchased for the piano sound any better than the native VI firmware in the piano itself. In fact, most of the software sounds worse. For the drums, I use the drum module and BFD-2, but only for the toms and bass drum. I use an acoustical snare and acoustical cymbals because the VI sound of snare drums and cymbals are terrible by comparison.


----------

